# Free Horse Drawings: Photoshop/tablet



## Ne0n Zero

I want practice drawing equines, since I finally got my Adobe Photoshop back, and my tablet installed. I figured I'd make a new post about this with a more accurate title, since everyone seems to like it.

Examples:

Beginning sketch of a tattoo commission for a friend. 
(Friesian)









Colored sketch of equiniphile's Sundance
(Paint/Clyde)


----------



## AnnaLover

wow I would LOVE one! 
pick one of these maybe? 
Penny Lane - Album - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## TrueArabian

I would love one please!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

That is awesome!!! Can I have one of my pony Sandie??  I would SO print and frame something like that!!

Would you be able to draw one like this but remove me and the tack?


----------



## Ne0n Zero

jillybean1's palomino:


----------



## paintluver

Oh my goodness you are amazing! Could I have a picture of my boy Romeo please??!!
*I will post a few different pictures for you to choose from!
~If I am in it can yuo please not draw me??
 Thank you so so much!

























Thank you! ​


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> That is awesome!!! Can I have one of my pony Sandie??  I would SO print and frame something like that!!
> 
> Would you be able to draw one like this but remove me and the tack?


Yes, no problem


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Those are great! can you do one for me?








or


----------



## Ne0n Zero

So I might have to start charging moneys for sketches.. just because I have a ton of vet bills to pay what with Beau's coughing stuff and now my puppy might need surgery because we think she's swallowed plastic.. I'll see what happens. :|


----------



## juneau




----------



## Ne0n Zero

AnnaLover:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

You are really good : )


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

Those are great! If you have time here is a picture of my gelding. Can't wait to see what you do with it!


I dont want to be a greedy gut, but I have a belgian mule that is leaving this saturday and maybe you could do a head shot drawing of her?  So maybe sometime I will post a picture of her for you to do.

Thanks so much!


----------



## lilkitty90

i would love to have one done! just go into Baby's album and pick any picture!


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Working on a paid commission of Avani's Gypsy Vanner character from the WolfHome forums:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Ne0n Zero said:


> Yes, no problem


awesome thanks!!!


----------



## Rio's Kabam

Wow, you're very talented!
If you have time, I'd love one of my mare!

http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu24/sillysheik/Fergie/sadlfkjdsflkj-1.png

You can leave me out of the picture ;]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Okay, so my puppy was just diagnosed with Parvo, and I'm selling my artwork (not the ones done here of course) on another forum I frequent. I'm going to have to "close" this topic for now.. I can't afford to be doing this for free when I have to do commissions to pay for vet bills as well.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Semperfiwife

can you give us the link so if we want to pay for one we can?


----------



## AnnaLover

Omg I love it soooo much thanks!! If i had the money I would pay you  I hope your puppy is okay!!


----------



## Ne0n Zero

I am seeing if I can set up a thread on this forum, but until then the link is here:

www.wolfhome.com/forum

Sign up on the forums (you have to sign up to see my topic), my name is Kiche on there. Scroll down to "The Artsy Section", and click on "Temporary Artist Market." The name of my topic is "Equine/Canine Commissions: Help pay for Parvo bills"


----------



## Semperfiwife

Ne0n Zero said:


> I am seeing if I can set up a thread on this forum, but until then the link is here:
> 
> www.wolfhome.com/forum
> 
> Sign up on the forums (you have to sign up to see my topic), my name is Kiche on there. Scroll down to "The Artsy Section", and click on "Temporary Artist Market." The name of my topic is "Equine/Canine Commissions: Help pay for Parvo bills"


 There was someone on here not to long ago that was doing photoshops for donations. Maybe you could do that with a minimum donation.


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Just an update: Finished the drawing for Avani from Wolfhome.


----------



## fuadteagan

Are you still doing free ones? PLEASE! I am pretty tight on money right now. So sorry, maybe i can try to find money to use but I can't pay any. And r u still doing them at all? I understand if you aren't since this blog is over 4 months old.....


----------

